# Delivery with a very low public bone



## sweetm

At my 20-week appointment, I was told by doctors for the second time that I have a very low pubic bone. The doc only went to say that the low pubic bone would explain why I don't look big for being nearly 5 months pregnant (I'm barely showing). 

However, I heard that a low pubic bone might mean I won't be able to deliver vaginally and that got me very worried. Is this true? Does having a low pubic bone make it hard to deliver naturally?


----------



## AimeeM

My pubic bone is very low. As far as I know the only difference to the pregnancy was that they have to measure me differently or I will look as if baby is measuring small.


----------



## sweetm

AimeeM said:


> My pubic bone is very low. As far as I know the only difference to the pregnancy was that they have to measure me differently or I will look as if baby is measuring small.

Thanks for responding to my post. Yes, my doctor did say that he had to measure differently as well. I hope it doesn't impact delivery though.


----------



## AimeeM

Well I had no problem with my first. My second did have shoulder dystocia but I think that was to do with other factors such as his size, having an epidural and how fast he came out. did you discuss your concern with your consultant?


----------



## windbloom

I too have a very low pubic bone... Am carrying twins this go around and you wouldnt have ever guessed until just a few weeks ago!
Anyway, I gave birth to my son (8lbs 3oz) vaginally with no problems whatsoever (I was induced & also had an epidural) so hopefully that can ease your mind a bit.

Best of luck, hun!

:hugs:


----------



## mommytoalex

I gave birth to my son vaginally on 01/20/2012. I also have a very low pubic bone. My OB told me I had a 50% chance I could have my baby naturally, or 50% by c-section. I was induced and I had an epidural, and I had no complications whatsoever.


----------



## Bean66

It should be a problem but if avoid lying on your back. Keep moving and deliver squatting or on all fours with torso slightly raised eg leaning on to a birthing ball, bed etc


----------



## Bean66

Haha sorry just seen how old this trend is!!

Hope the birth went well.


----------

